# Ft. Pickens (Langdon) April 19th



## redawg77 (Mar 17, 2009)

Had the family in tow, so we didn't get out there til 0930 or so. Soaked some fleas for a couple hours, and were about to head home when I got slammed on a live flea on 10 lb tackle about 30 feet from shore. 17" pomp. So we decided to stay a bit longer and also picked up a keeper flounder and my wife added a nice sheepie. Would have liked to have a few more pomps, but given my late arrival and casual approach (only 2 rods), I was stoked at the day we had.

Fleas of all sizes were plentiful with minimal effort, even in high sun. Actually caught the pompano on a flea that was a bit small for the hooks I was using.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Despite the fact that you are a Georgia fan, I'm still happy for you. You have to have something.....right?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

nice pomp. keep it up


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What did your wife catch the flounder on? Good catch. I often to try to match the hook to the size of flea, but maybe I won't bother from now on. 
Irish


----------



## redawg77 (Mar 17, 2009)

I caught the flounder on a flea as well. I was just casting out a carolina rig with single hook and bumping it back on the bottom real slow. Wife was using the same method when she caught the sheepshead.


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a nice pompano redawg77. Maybe one day you could show me where you caught the pompano? I usually just look like the guy in the background pouting when I surf fish. He looks like someone just stole his crab baskets.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

What was the tide doing?


----------



## redawg77 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Sven. I would be happy to show you where I caught the pomp in exchange for some fried apple pies and a jamocha shake.

Tom, I'm not sure about the tide. It seemed to be almost high tide when we got there, and then starting to go back out. We were there from 0930 until about 1430.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomp ! Great when you can combine family time and fishing time.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*pomps/tide*

The tide was coming in, high at noon. I was down at battery Worth,234, Sunday. 5 rods out different distances, fleas and shrimp,12lb. flourocarbon leaders w/ small pyramids. Nothing. Tide started pushing out and slowly enveloped us with brown bay mess so we left @ 4.


----------

